# [SOLVED] kernel 2.6.31 - support 4 Intel Framebuffer is gone

## Joseph_sys

It seems to me Intel Framebuffer support is gone from kernel 2.6.31 (it is in 2.6.30)

I have Intel Board D945GCLF2 with Atom 330 which framebuffer to use?

On my the desktop in grub.conf I use:

kernel /boot/kernel-current root=/dev/sda3 vga=normal

when booting the font looks normal (don't use any frambuffer) but on the intel one when I tried "vga=norma" when the system strat booting the font look normal but later on it change to very small font (hard to read), how to control it without framebuffer.Last edited by Joseph_sys on Tue Dec 01, 2009 4:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BonesToo

I think the linux Intel driver group is only working on KMS going forward, so you should try that.  But you could always fall back to vesa framebuffer too....I think.

----------

## cach0rr0

go with vesa

very stable, works with everything 

have had bad luck with KMS and heard the same experience from others

----------

## Gusar

KMS with Intel works perfectly here. Try that before going to vesafb.

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> KMS with Intel works perfectly here. Try that before going to vesafb.

 

I've found this instruction: Intel GMA

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Intel_GMA

I've followed the instruction but it did not change anything:

my grub.conf:

kernel /boot/kernel-current root=/dev/sda3  i915.modeset=1

or should it be 

kernel /boot/kernel-current root=/dev/sda3  i950.modeset=1 

since my chipset is GMA 950

Anyhow, I've tired: 

[*]   VESA VGA graphics support 

but it make no difference. 

What is KMS?

When box is starting, Grub display menu in standard VGA mode (that is fine with me)

When I hit enter the font gets a bit smaller but still OK, and when is passing/loading everything right before the it hits:

Loading lo: 

the font gets very small, not comfortable to read.

My Intel quad core works find without this framebuffer but this this Intel board D945GCLF2 with Atom is not co-operating.

----------

## BonesToo

 *Joseph_sys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I've followed the instruction but it did not change anything:
> 
> my grub.conf:
> ...

 

It's always the name of the module, so in this cause its i915.modeset.  Almost all the intel chips use this driver unless you have an older 8xx chip.  You want to make sure all framebuffer drivers are removed from the kernel before using this.

KMS uses the kernel to set the mode (resolution, refresh rate, etc) of the display, instead of waiting for X to load.  It gets this info from the EDID firmware in your display, so your display must support it.  I think there is a way to set a custom KMS modeline, but i'm not entirely sure.   I haven't been using KMS on a daily basis yet, but I have used it a few times and it seems to work pretty good.

So, what are you trying to get out of this?  Just a better looking text console during bootup?  What resolution are you wanting to run at?

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *BonesToo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> It's always the name of the module, so in this cause its i915.modeset.  Almost all the intel chips use this driver unless you have an older 8xx chip.  You want to make sure all framebuffer drivers are removed from the kernel before using this.
> 
> KMS uses the kernel to set the mode (resolution, refresh rate, etc) of the display, instead of waiting for X to load.  It gets this info from the EDID firmware in your display, so your display must support it.  I think there is a way to set a custom KMS modeline, but i'm not entirely sure.   I haven't been using KMS on a daily basis yet, but I have used it a few times and it seems to work pretty good.
> ...

 

I've removed everything from: Support for frame buffer devices

Graphics support  ---> Support for frame buffer devices  --->

but it make no difference.  

What I'm trying to do is to have consistent font during booting anything I can read and is not too small: 12-14 font size is OK

right now font is changing to smaller half way through loading.

Any idea how to disable that KMS or EDID?

----------

## BonesToo

 *Joseph_sys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Any idea how to disable that KMS or EDID?

 

if you want to disable KMS just change your boot param to: i915.modeset=0

is the font to small because the resolution is to big?  i.e.  when I run KMS on my 1080p hdtv it goes into 1920x1080 resolution so it is somewhat harder to read from further away.  were as if i don't use KMS, just the default console stuff (no framebuffer) then it runs in 800x600 and the font is much bigger.

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *BonesToo wrote:*   

>  *Joseph_sys wrote:*   
> 
> Any idea how to disable that KMS or EDID? 
> 
> if you want to disable KMS just change your boot param to: i915.modeset=0
> ...

 

Yes, that was it, i915.modeset=0 

I think is it 640x480 but it is OK, (800x600) would be better but I'm not picky.

----------

## cach0rr0

I use the following grub line

-no KMS in my kernel

-using vesa fb

```

kernel /kernel-new root=/dev/sda3 vga=0x318 splash=silent,theme:natural_gentoo console=tty1 quiet

```

the vga statement is the important bit. For yours, you might need

```

kernel /kernel-new root=/dev/sda3 vga=0x318 i915.modeset=0 splash=silent,theme:natural_gentoo console=tty1 quiet

```

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> I use the following grub line
> 
> [snip]
> 
> ```
> ...

 

visa fb does the same thing it changes the font in the middle of the loading right before:

"Starting lo"

----------

